# Vostok K3 / Rocket



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Does anyone have any experience of any of these watches? Are they a good buy? Good / bad points?

Thanks.......

MrTeatime


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I have the Rocket N1. It seems very well made, is accurate and reliable with a nicely decorated movement. OK, it's not as sophisticated as a "proper" GMT watch with independently adjustable hands (instead you use the bezel) and in common wth most Vostoks it's non-hacking, but overall I'd say it's good value for money. I like it


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I've had this K3 Diver for a couple of years. Timekeeping and reliability are fine though it's only been used for desk-diving. Build quality and finishing are excellent.

The 'semi quick-set' date change can be at bit tedious and the supplied strap is not up to much - I changed to a Hadley Roma and fitted the VE signed buckle.

Overall, I agree with Rich, good value for money


















Cheers


----------



## thomopac (Jan 17, 2007)

Now that is a nice watch.


----------



## Ross (May 19, 2007)

Here's a photo of mine that I got in December. Highly reccomend it.


----------

